# BBQ comps in the Berks / Lancaster County PA area?



## backyard bbq (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of any upcoming BBQ comps in the Berks / Lancaster County PA area?


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Check out the Mid-Atlantic BBQ association....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

Here you go... There used to be a Rib Cook-off at the York Fair grounds but I can't find any current info on it...JJ

http://www.nhsummerfest.org/


----------



## backyard bbq (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Yes I was at the NH one last year.  I will be going again this year.  Cheers!


----------



## fyrfyter41 (Jan 6, 2012)

there web site says that it is going to be Aug 24th and 25th friday and saturday


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 6, 2012)

In Reading you have the Mid Atlantic Egg Fest 2012 Date to be announced yet

New Holland BBQ Comp


----------



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmmm sounds like we need to work on this if we can't find one.


----------

